# Christmas moss



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

light + ferts + co2 is ALWAYS the best and fastest way to grow plants
...no way around it


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

DIY co2 will help. It's just yeast sugar and water with a little baking soda. Pour it in a 2 liter and attatch a air tube to the top with a bubble stone at the end. Simple and cheap.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Mosses don't need co2 to grow top quality. Focus on oxygen and flow and low to moderate lighting.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

/ignore

mosses dont need high co2...but it keeps the algae at bay


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Optix said:


> /ignore
> 
> mosses dont need high co2...but it keeps the algae at bay


I don't know about that, maybe with plants, but with moss....I added co2 with no other change of parameters and it killed off my weeping moss. It is a up atomizer diffuser that connects to the cannister and blew directly onto the moss:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've read they do fine with any light, fert or not, and the same with CO2, and of course it grows faster with all the extras. The article did mention that some mosses do better in cooler water 25 degrees (that's 76-77) and up around 30 degrees the fronds suffer. Read here and here


----------

